# Weekly challenge 1/5 - 1/11  Black and White landscapes



## SquarePeg (Jan 4, 2019)

For this week's challenge, let's get out there and work out our post holiday winter blues with some black and white landscape therapy.  See the beauty in our bleak winter foliage, early sunsets and gray skies.  Try to post at least 4 images this week.  Here are some links to help you with this challenge:

6 Tips to Help You Make Better Black and White Landscape Photos

5 Black and White Landscape Photography Tips

Five Tips for Shooting Black and White Landscapes

As always - new photos only please!  Get out there and shoot.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 4, 2019)

She'll be coming round the mountain -


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 4, 2019)

I should add that for those in the sunny southern states or southern hemisphere, feel free to post your non bleak photos, lol.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 4, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> I should add that for those in the sunny southern states or southern hemisphere, feel free to post your non bleak photos, lol.



The train was actually shot on a cold, rainy, bleak day. The colors were washed out horrible, hence the b&W


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 4, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > I should add that for those in the sunny southern states or southern hemisphere, feel free to post your non bleak photos, lol.
> ...



That comment was in no way related to your photo.  I was thinking of our FL and Aussie TPF members.


----------



## CherylL (Jan 4, 2019)

This should be an interesting challenge.  There are several members that see in black/white.


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 5, 2019)

And....a perfect 2019 to you all!

Landscapes have not been "my thing" for about 45 years. As a teenager I regularly traveled around Germany, Belgium, France, Denmark and England to capture beautiful landscapes, picturesque villages etc. with my Nikon F and Nikkormat Ftn, but later on, being a professional photographer (specialized in model/fashion and product photography) I've never really found time to do anything in this specific direction. I think, it's really something I've to pick up again.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 5, 2019)

Good timing for me. Was going to go into the seedy part of Detroit today for a project shoot. I was fired up for it but my brother backed out on me last minute. I was going to teach him how to manage the hood when street shooting. I think he was scared, which is OK but he doesn't hear me when I tell tell him, "most people are good" , it's the 5 % you have to watch out for.  This will work in it's place. I am not a landscape guy


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jan 5, 2019)

Not quite just a landscape, but this photo is one of my favorites.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Jan 5, 2019)

I never got a chance to go look around with my camera, but on the way home I decided to try a 'farmscape' with the phone's camera. I used Snapseed to convert to black & white.


----------



## JosephH (Jan 6, 2019)

Nice Photos guys. I just joined today my new camera will be here monday hopefully I can get something in in time for this one


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 6, 2019)

Fuji X-E1 + Meike 6.5mm circular fisheye lens
So, time for some experiments this week: combination of positive and negative layers.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 6, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> So, time for some experiments this week: combination of positive and negative layers.



Interesting, years ago I used something similar in the darkroom. I'd sandwich a positive and negative film and expose a print, which would yield a line drawing. By shifting the layers slightly you could vary the width of the lines.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 6, 2019)

JosephH said:


> Nice Photos guys. I just joined today my new camera will be here monday hopefully I can get something in in time for this one



Welcome.  The thread stays open to new posts after the deadline so feel free to add to it whenever you like.


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 6, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> > So, time for some experiments this week: combination of positive and negative layers.
> ...



Yes, indeed. To obtain a very thin and uniform line over the entire image, I always did positive and negative on top of a sheet of lith film (Agfa O81) and then this "package" was rotated on a small turntable in the light beam of the enlarger. The head of the enlarger was placed at an angle of 45 degrees. The thickness of the line could be influenced by adding 1 or more transparent lith films between positive and negative. The lithfilm could be conversed, colored, printed etc. Man, I long for the analogue darkroom techniques...


----------



## CherylL (Jan 6, 2019)

jcdeboever said:


> Good timing for me. Was going to go into the seedy part of Detroit today for a project shoot. I was fired up for it but my brother backed out on me last minute. I was going to teach him how to manage the hood when street shooting. I think he was scared, which is OK but he doesn't hear me when I tell tell him, "most people are good" , it's the 5 % you have to watch out for.  This will work in it's place. I am not a landscape guy
> 
> View attachment 167576
> 
> ...


Love the reflections in the 2nd photo.


----------



## JosephH (Jan 6, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> JosephH said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Photos guys. I just joined today my new camera will be here monday hopefully I can get something in in time for this one
> ...




Great I always wanted to do a shot of this place now a reason.

It is an old powerhouse on the rock river so theres water bridges 15 to 20 ft spillways spewing water so a lot of good elements


----------



## photoflyer (Jan 6, 2019)

jcdeboever said:


> This will work in it's place



I like #3 best.  To me, good composition.



JosephH said:


> I just joined today my new camera will be here monday hopefully I can get something in in time for this one



What did you get?


----------



## photoflyer (Jan 6, 2019)

I think the assignment was to take three. Well, I took 42. And combine them into a single image.    I am still learning the image compositing tool, and there are things about this I am not satisfied with. But, it was still fun and I learned from the experience.

This is shot at the Air Force Memorial in Arlington Virginia.  Oh, and today is anything but bleek.  The color version of this image is loaded with deep blue.


----------



## JosephH (Jan 6, 2019)

photoflyer said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > This will work in it's place
> ...



Photoflyer I posted my kit in the intro page dont want to use this space up but low down is Nikon 3500


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 6, 2019)

JosephH said:


> Not a landscape but couldnt resist. this is shot from my office through kitchen door I kinda like the Vintage look of the kitchen lol since house was built 1903 its definatley vintage. and this is straight out of my Nikon Coolpix no editing though I bet some post could make it pop. I kinda wanted to look at the composition and though it is messy I kinda like the dark foreground with the light background what do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 167627



Since this is not a landscape, I'm going to ask that you delete it and move it to a more appropriate thread please.  There is the black and white gallery where you can start your own thread for this photo or take a look through the "themes" forum and find a better suited thread please.  Thanks!


----------



## photoflyer (Jan 6, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> Fuji X-E1 + Meike 6.5mm circular fisheye lens
> So, time for some experiments this week: combination of positive and negative layers.



Nice!  I've been toying with the idea of getting a wide angle but this takes it to the next level. Wow.  Share more.


----------



## JosephH (Jan 6, 2019)

Well I am not sure how to post link to flicker image yet but here are my 3. These were taken with Nikon Coolpix A10 camera which is just a cheap pocket auto camera. 10 degrees out, Overcast, 30-40 mph winds.

lol went out by river too I was on a shooting spree took 51 photos today all in black and white.  Also all 3 are of the same spot from 3 different angles. They are raw from the camera which puts them out as JPG no post done


----------



## JosephH (Jan 6, 2019)

Couldnt resist 3 More my favorites


----------



## Peeb (Jan 6, 2019)

Sunrise in Oklahoma.
Iphone 6+ shot, processed in BW, then popped with infared effect filter and smoothing.


----------



## Jeff G (Jan 6, 2019)

Went for a drive in the rain, these were all shot from the interior of my van with the doors or windows open so I could keep the camera as dry as possible.


----------



## D7K (Jan 7, 2019)

Not the best conversion as I converted to BNW from JPG for this challenge; but here's some more winter mountain drama, Seeing the clouds rise up the side of the mountain from the warmer air in the city to the cold mountain with the snow falling;


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 7, 2019)

Lets's try a 50/50 land and seascape for a change.


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 7, 2019)

You guys are killing it this week!  Great stuff.  I’m so swamped at work that I may not make it out of the house this week.


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 8, 2019)

...


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 8, 2019)

D7K said:


> Not the best conversion as I converted to BNW from JPG for this challenge; but here's some more winter mountain drama, Seeing the clouds rise up the side of the mountain from the warmer air in the city to the cold mountain with the snow falling;
> View attachment 167654



Just looked at your instagram account.
Very nice work, impressive landscapes and cityscapes!

Gerard


----------



## D7K (Jan 8, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> D7K said:
> 
> 
> > Not the best conversion as I converted to BNW from JPG for this challenge; but here's some more winter mountain drama, Seeing the clouds rise up the side of the mountain from the warmer air in the city to the cold mountain with the snow falling;
> ...




Thanks! Really appreciate it


----------



## acparsons (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## acparsons (Jan 8, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Went for a drive in the rain, these were all shot from the interior of my van with the doors or windows open so I could keep the camera as dry as possible.
> 
> 
> View attachment 167647 View attachment 167648 View attachment 167649 View attachment 167650



Is that near Vacaville?


----------



## Jeff G (Jan 8, 2019)

acparsons said:


> Jeff G said:
> 
> 
> > Went for a drive in the rain, these were all shot from the interior of my van with the doors or windows open so I could keep the camera as dry as possible.
> ...


   Madera, CA


----------



## fishing4sanity (Jan 8, 2019)

A couple from today looking across the Columbia River.


----------



## Peeb (Jan 8, 2019)

Milky Way in BW by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G (Jan 8, 2019)

Peeb, I really like it in b&w, I saw the colored one on your Flickr page but I think I like this better.


----------



## D7K (Jan 9, 2019)

As you reach the top of the Rila range from where you can see the magical Seven Rila Lakes, the opposite side of the ridge offers this fantastic view towards the valley and another Rila range.  This year we plan to stay in the small mountain hut which is located about 2/3 of the way into this image on the small stream...


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 9, 2019)

*The Sabattier Effect* - no plugin used - sepia coloring.
As a true Man Ray adept I'd to try this! 
Fuji X-E1 + Meike 6.5mm circular fisheye lens - cropped center part of image.
Info about sabattier effect: https://unblinkingeye.com/Articles/Solarization/solarization.html


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 9, 2019)

@gk fotografie , I am not generally drawn to work done with fisheye len's, but I am IN LOVEEEEE with what you've done with yours. Captivating work!

@Jeff G - The contrast of the third image you posted (the tree with rocks against the white background) Is fantastic- It really shines in B&W! Well done. 

@D7K What a stunning landscape! The dimension you've been able to capture makes me feel like I am there. Bravo!


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 9, 2019)

I found this exercise incredibly challenging. I will have to keep playing around with it.

Can anyone enlighten me as to why lightroom's black and white is causing a purple tone?


----------



## D7K (Jan 9, 2019)

JustJazzie said:


> @gk fotografie , I am not generally drawn to work done with fisheye len's, but I am IN LOVEEEEE with what you've done with yours. Captivating work!
> 
> @Jeff G - The contrast of the third image you posted (the tree with rocks against the white background) Is fantastic- It really shines in B&W! Well done.
> 
> @D7K What a stunning landscape! The dimension you've been able to capture makes me feel like I am there. Bravo!



Thanks JJ!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 9, 2019)

JustJazzie said:


> I found this exercise incredibly challenging. I will have to keep playing around with it.
> 
> Can anyone enlighten me as to why lightroom's black and white is causing a purple tone?



No idea on the purple but that is a great sky.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 9, 2019)

D7K said:


> As you reach the top of the Rila range from where you can see the magical Seven Rila Lakes, the opposite side of the ridge offers this fantastic view towards the valley and another Rila range.  This year we plan to stay in the small mountain hut which is located about 2/3 of the way into this image on the small stream...
> 
> View attachment 167771



Incredible cloud detail.  What time of day was this?


----------



## D7K (Jan 9, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> D7K said:
> 
> 
> > As you reach the top of the Rila range from where you can see the magical Seven Rila Lakes, the opposite side of the ridge offers this fantastic view towards the valley and another Rila range.  This year we plan to stay in the small mountain hut which is located about 2/3 of the way into this image on the small stream...
> ...



Thanks , it was a crazy day with the light and cloud and haze, this was shot around 13:30 believe it or not!


Sent from my mobile device because I’m either outside or too lazy to get my MacBook..


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 10, 2019)

My new screensaver


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 10, 2019)

Lunch time . 19° out.


----------



## Ysarex (Jan 10, 2019)

Well I managed to get out this week for a drive in the country and took the big camera.

Joe


----------



## Ysarex (Jan 10, 2019)

Here's another one. Pushing a load of soybeans down the Illinois River.

Joe


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 10, 2019)

My nuts just turned blue, square peg owes me something hot


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jan 10, 2019)

This is a photo of Cades Cove in the Great Smoky Mountains National Park.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Dave442 (Jan 10, 2019)

Here are three for this week from going over to the river.



rio toncontin




rio toncontin




rio toncontin


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 11, 2019)

Infrared image combined with the B&W negative image in the background.


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 11, 2019)

When I tried a fisheye image with a plugin called "shape 3D" an egg shape appeared, tok tok, tok...


----------



## Peeb (Jan 11, 2019)

sunrise bw pano


----------

